# ???
???
    .   ,      ...

----------

?
  -     .   :
1. 
2.   (    5000 $)
3. 
4. - (   ,    )
5. CMR (    )

----------

(- )   1 ()     ( ).
    .
        ,   ..

----------


## berry

, (     )      ,          .     . 

   ,      .
    ,(),    - () .
   1.

----------

?   /

----------

> ?
>   -     .   :
> 1. 
> 2.   (    5000 $)
> 3. 
> 4. - (   ,    )
> 5. CMR (    )



   TIR... ...

 :Smilie:

----------

> (- )   1 ()     ( ).
>     .


 ?   ?   ?

,                ....      - ....    :Smilie: 

--

----------

1    -   .    .    - . 
     ,       .      . 1 -  ,   -   .

----------

,    ...    ..  ...   ...

----------

> ?   /


?  -   .       ,   .

----------


## --

,    -, ,  .     .

1.   ?      ,     ,     ?

2.   ?  -12,     ?

3.   CMR (    )?  ?     TIR?   ?

----------

> 1.   ?      ,     ,     ?


.



> 2.   ?  -12,     ?


   12,      .



> 3.   CMR (    )?


 -  (   /) 



> ?


 ,  .



> TIR?   ?


     ,   / ,  .   ,    .     .

----------

> ,    -, ,  .     .
> 
> 
> 1.   ?      ,     ,     ?
> 
>   ,         -      .       -
> 
> 2.   ?  -12,     ?
> 
> ...


R  TIR    .   ? ? ?

          ,     .       .

----------

, .      ,             0% ?

----------

> ,             0% ?


    ?  .165 ,    ,    0%         -    - .

----------

. ,    :     ,            ,        ?

----------


## - 29

> . ,    :     ,            ,        ?


   - ,     .

----------


## Alex999

,    ,                ...     ,  ...    .      ,       , ,   ,  ,       ?)))      . ,  !

----------


## Alex999

,              ()         ,      -    ,        ,           ,        ?!     ,    .... .

----------

,    .          (, ,    ..)   ,  .  



> 


 . 



> ?


,  -      .

----------


## Swetlana2

.
     (  : 20 ).      .      DHL. ..,   - ?        ?

----------

!     6%,      ,      ,   ,      !    ,  ,  !   , ,       ,   -   ,   ,  , , ,      ,     ,        ?   ,        ! !!! :Dezl:  :Scare:

----------

